

Regenerative Breakthrough in Subway Cars Could Boost Battery Industry - sprinkle
http://earthandindustry.com/2010/10/regenerative-breakthrough-could-grow-battery-business/

======
btsabra
Regenerative braking in subways almost seems like a no-brainer. maybe this
will drive some movement in the price of li-ion batteries.

